# Radioamatierisms >  uderground loop

## Ingus Siliņš

Pazemes rāmja antena ( http://www.vlf.it/ed/earthprobes.html ) labi tver arī vidējos un garos viļņus... Alojā ar to varēja skaidri dzirdēt bez traucējumiem garo viļņu stacijas ar tiešās pastiprināšanas radio un Radio "nord" no Rīgas , vidējos viļņos ar parasto kabatas radio, kam ir magnētiskā antena ( saitei ar pazemes rāmja antenu lietoju saites spoli ar 15 - 50 vijumiem, un kuru tuvinu vienam radiouztvērēja galam )
Man pazemes rāmja antena apm 25m gara... par zemētājiem izmantoju dzelss U veida stieņus, kura gali iesprausti apm 10cm dziļi mitrā zemē... kaadu laiciņu pēc lietus... apuz zemētājus savienoju ar radio caur koaksiālo kabeli, kam ekrāns bija sazemēts pie viena zemētāja... saites spole pieslēgta zemētājam, un pie tā arī pieslēgts koaksiālā kabeļa ekrāns... otrs spoles gals pieslēgts kabeļa centrālai dzīslai, kas otrā galā sazemēta pie otra zemētāja... ( tur kabeļa ekrāns nav pievienots )
Aloja atrodas apm 120Km no Rīgas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

te antenas ziimeejums http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... d-loop.jpg

----------


## Raimonds1

kas notiek, kad zeme nav mitra  :: 

interesanti, cik dziļu zemējumu laika apstakļi neietekmē?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kas notiek, kad zeme nav mitra 
> 
> interesanti, cik dziļu zemējumu laika apstakļi neietekmē?


 apm 70 cm dziljumaa zeme ir patstaaviigi mitra un te vairs laika apstaaklji nespeelee lielu lomu...
sausa zeme ap elektrodiem dod sliktu kontaktu... bet sausa zemes virskaarta palielina antenas izmeerus...
Manaa gadijumaa nebija pa rokai citu zemeetaaju... izmantoju iisus zemeetaajus ( U veida dzelss stienjus ar spiciem galiem )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pa nedēļas nogali veicu kārtējos VLF eksperimentus, šoreiz izmēģināju pazemes rāmja antenu ( earth probe antenna ), vada garums ap 20...25m ( 75 omu kabelis ), vispār labi strādāja, vienīgi traucēja spēcīgi 50 Hz augstākās harmonikas... varēja uztvert whistlers, sferics un tweeks Vispār labi tvēra arī ELF galu ( 0 - 50 Hz ), tā spriežot pēc dažiem pulsiem... Pie tam antena strādā gan klajā vietā, gan mežā, gan grāvī... eksperimenti tuvākajā laikā jāatkārto ar 100 m un garāku vadu ( parasts vads ). Antena pa tiešo pie VLF uztvērēja ( bez jebkādiem starptransformātoriem ), uztvērēja ieejas pretestība 5,1 Megaomi.
Uztvērēja antenas ieeja savienota ar centrālo dzīslu ( otrā galā iezemēta ), bet zemējuma spaile ar ekrānu, un iezemēta.
>
31.05.2008: Izmēģināju tālu no mājām un elektrolīnijām ap 100 m garu drāti, AC fons niecīgs uz VLF, uztvert varēja to pašu ko ar E field antenu, nekādu būtisku pastiprinājumu nemanīju... skaņas gan likās tādas tīrākas...., ļoti daudz AM staciju traucēja... bet skaņa tīra un dzidra...
>
07.06.2008 Veicu atkal mēģinājumus ar to pašu 100 garo drāti... šoreiz bija līdzi pasīvais RC filtrs pret īsviļņu stacijām, ko ieslēgt starp antenu un uztvērēju... varēja dzirdēt mežā whistlers, sferics, tweeks... pie tam antenu izemēju dubļainā zemē... AC fons minimāls... varēja dzirdēt ķīmiskos trokšņus... un kaut kādu dīvainu signālu... varbūt krievu ELF Zevs raidītājs... varbūt kau kāds cits... no attālām mājām varēja uztvert elektriskā gana radītos knikšķus...
Tika testēti arī garie viļņi... bet odi uzmācās un traucēja darboties ap uztvērēju... dzirdēt varēja to pašu ko parasti...  ::

----------

